# Some plant I bought from the store...Lotus?



## 9thirty (Nov 16, 2007)

Here are some pictures of some plant i bought from the LFS. I was hoping for a lotus...but I'm not really sure, I mean, it does look a bit like a lotus...

Thanks for helping 

























Please ignoe the algae... I haven't bought myself any SAE's yet...the store's currently out of stock


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It's Nuphar japonica, also called spatterdock. It grows similar to a lotus but it's leaves are softer and translucent. You can train it to stay low by trimming any leaves that grow too tall.


----------

